# Las Matasones Part II - 18 Point Buck, javalina & axis doe fall to the SABO sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

took me a while to get the video out, but its well worth it, plenty of shooting as usual. the 18 point white tail buck that was featured in a previous post is the first animal. also got an axis doe, a spot and stalk javalina and then a 400 yd rifle javalina.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

forgot to mention that it also includes me using a fox pro call and two bobcat mounts to teach Quaylito not to pet stray animals...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

the first animal on this video is the video portion of the 18 point "hail mary" buck


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Great Video...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice work!

MA


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

awesome as usual travis....keep up the good work

brian


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work congrats.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

rebelangler said:


> awesome as usual travis....keep up the good work
> 
> brian


glad you enjoyed. working on two more videos. one for my australian visitors and the pigs/does they nailed and i managed to get two archery spot and stalk hogs on camera two weeks ago!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Findeep said:


> Great Video...thanks for sharing!


fun to make too, hopefully more to come soon


----------

